# Look 595 owners...



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Has anyone replaced the inner cable liners on thier 595s yet? Are these readily available and easy to replace?


----------



## 94920 (May 1, 2010)

*Replacing internal derailleur liner*

I've got the same question if anyone has the answer - any advice on how to replace an internal derailleur cable liner on a Look 595? Thanks!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're available or not but if you were to leave the old ones inside the frame, thread a cable through them, pull the housing out while leaving the cable in, and then put a new housing over the top it should work. I've never done it but it seems reasonable to me.


----------



## lebig (May 23, 2009)

Advice needed:

I'm considering to buy a 2008 model Look 595 Ultra black frame. Frame does not include the Look HSC6 Ultra work, so I have some questions about the fork:

What are the differences between Look HSC6 fork and Look HSC6 Ultra fork ?
I think that 2008 model does not use the new Headfit headset ?

Look HSC6 fork dealers at Europe ? I found one Look HSC6 fork at ebay, but seller says that it is not compatible with Look 595 Ultra :mad2:


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

lebig said:


> Advice needed:
> 
> I'm considering to buy a 2008 model Look 595 Ultra black frame. Frame does not include the Look HSC6 Ultra work, so I have some questions about the fork:
> 
> ...


The term "Ultra" usually means unidirectional carbon instead of a carbon weave on the finish, supposedly resulting in 15% more stiffness or something like that. My guess is the Ultra fork is the same as the non-Ultra, but with a unidirectional carbon finish to match the frame. Not a big deal.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was riding with a guy who had a 595 Ultra and when asked what it was like all he could say was Stiff and he loved it.

Twiggy


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

lebig said:


> Advice needed:
> 
> I'm considering to buy a 2008 model Look 595 Ultra black frame. Frame does not include the Look HSC6 Ultra work, so I have some questions about the fork:
> 
> ...



Replacement forks for 2008 595s ... took me three goes! Mine wasnt an Ultra, but I believe they are the same. Anyways, my 2008 has a standard tapered steerer and a normal headset/stem setup.

First the UK agent (Fisher Outdoors) sent a HSC5 fork. Then a tapered fork with the flat sections on it which fits with the new Look system (that came in in 2009?) and the new headset top parts. The only issue was they didnt drill the horizontal hole on the flat sections which would have allowed the fork to be used.

Next they organised the factory to paint a new fork in the colours I wanted and be a standard 2008 style fork. This was to take something like 10 - 12 weeks. I called them in week 10, and they said that the order never got placed. By now we're about 8 months into this, having completely missed the summer riding season.

Next they sent me a fork the same as the first fork with the flats on it. This had all taken something like 9 months. I gave up then, and will try to install the fork with the flats into the standard headset.

So, it is possible to get a replacement fork (£325 of so), but Look seem to have stopped supplying the old style. Even when they know the size frame you're fitting it to, they seem incapable of drilling the hole to allow you to install it with the new system.

Next time I buy a frame like a 595 that has a reasonably specific fork, I'll make it part of the deal with the shop that it comes with two forks before I hand over the cash.

Good luck.


----------

